# Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (teaser pics)



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm down in south Florida helping Josh out with his build so I'd thought I'd post up some pics. This is all going into Josh's TT225. We're not as far along as we had hoped to be due to the ever present unforseen trips to the dealership, tool store, bolt store, machine shop, etc, but here is where we are so far. 
Integrated Engineering 20mm rods on stock AMU pistons with new rings and a fresh hone.








Mildly ported and polished AEB head.








Inconel exhaust valves and stock intakes.








Good stuff inside, springs and retainers.








3652 Cat billet cams.








Custom tubular manifold from Ed @ ForceFed.

























Borg Warner S362 and Tial 44mm WG attached to the mani.
















The turbo necessitated a little valve cover massaging.








Clutchnet 8lb FW with 4 puck ceramic/copper disc and 2x red PP.








And the money shot.......








Still a long way to go, waiting on the intake mani from Ed, 80mm throttle, it'll have a Ross fuel rail with 870cc injectors, Weldon regulator, an 044 fuel pump, a true oil cooler with the OEM heat exchanger deleted, PTE 600hp FMIC core, custom DP and IC piping welded by Josh himself, and of course Unitronic software. Josh is leaving town for a month on Sunday so it'll be a few weeks before it hits the street but I'm sure it'll be a handfull when it does.







We may or may not have it running by tomorrow night, if so, I'll post a vid. Til next time........


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

Looks fun. Keep up the good work


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

awesome stuff








And let me tell you, thats customer service right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unitronics FTMFW


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (bjtgtr)*

<= Jealous. THat is one extremely nice build.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_<= Jealous. THat is one extremely nice build.

TTQ compatible, you know who to call.







Thanks for the kind words all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!








What is that turbo's GT equivalent? 3582R?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What is that turbo's GT equivalent? 3582R?

More like a 4088. And for the record, I still don't believe the TT225 block to be any stronger. lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And for the record, I still don't believe the TT225 block to be any stronger. lol 

Dont go saying that in the TT section, you will start a stupid war


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More like a 4088. And for the record, I still don't believe the TT225 block to be any stronger. lol 

Where are you expecting spool, especially with the AMU's lower CR? Guessing your shooting for 500whp +


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Where are you expecting spool, especially with the AMU's lower CR? Guessing your shooting for 500whp +

CR won't hurt spool as much as the cams, and we're thinking 5500-6K. Time will tell.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
More like a 4088. And for the record, I still don't believe the TT225 block to be any stronger. lol 

it's closer to a t67, with a smaller inducer.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Very Nice Bro, I helped fund this build a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
it's closer to a t67, with a smaller inducer. 

T67 is a 67mm inducer and 84mm exducer, GT4088 has a 63.5mm with 88mm exducer, while the S362 is a 62mm inducer and a 84.6mm exducer. They're all pretty close. Obviously, wheel profile, blade number, etc all have an affect, it's not just measuring the wheels.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
T67 is a 67mm inducer and 84mm exducer, GT4088 has a 63.5mm with 88mm exducer, while the S362 is a 62mm inducer and a 84.6mm exducer. They're all pretty close. Obviously, wheel profile, blade number, etc all have an affect, it's not just measuring the wheels. 

nope, it's not just about the size of the wheels. it's about flow. and the t67 and the 362 are about identicle in flow. it's a nice turbo none the less, marc made alot of power with his, and left alot on the table running tapps 1kcc file. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Very Nice Bro, I helped fund this build a little. 

Yes a BIG thank you to all people who have helped me.
First of all Adam, who has gone above and beyond what a software dealer should and a great friend above all else.
Pete @ IE for giving me the inspiration to do all this, and all the great deals on OEM parts like timing belt etc. etc. (and rods of course)
Andrew @ ARdesign.info for hookin it up on the turbo and helping me out with some 225 related stuff, us real BT tt225 people are few and far between.
Ed @ Force Fed for dealing with power outages and bad landlords and still getting me a BAD ASS manifold specifically for this turbo thats top mount and has the right downpipe orientation.
And all the little people who have helped me along the way, my fiance Emily, my dad for donating his garage space for all of my nutty projects, Trevor for buying my stock TT stuff and being a great guy, Eric for scooping the rims, and everyone I chat with who is crazy about dubs and going fast. I owe you guys. And I promise once I get back the tig action will begin and you'll see some spectacular things out of this car. Its only my first 20v build, I have two others and I don't intend to leave them stock either


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
nope, it's not just about the size of the wheels. it's about flow. and the t67 and the 362 are about identicle in flow. 

T67 flows 75 lbs, S362 flows a hair over 70 and 4088 flows a hair under 70. Regardless, they'll all make plenty.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sick


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Yes a BIG thank you to all people who have helped me.
First of all Adam, who has gone above and beyond what a software dealer should and a great friend above all else.
Pete @ IE for giving me the inspiration to do all this, and all the great deals on OEM parts like timing belt etc. etc. (and rods of course)
Andrew @ ARdesign.info for hookin it up on the turbo and helping me out with some 225 related stuff, us real BT tt225 people are few and far between.
Ed @ Force Fed for dealing with power outages and bad landlords and still getting me a BAD ASS manifold specifically for this turbo thats top mount and has the right downpipe orientation.
And all the little people who have helped me along the way, my fiance Emily, my dad for donating his garage space for all of my nutty projects, *Trevor for buying my stock TT stuff and being a great guy*, Eric for scooping the rims, and everyone I chat with who is crazy about dubs and going fast. I owe you guys. And I promise once I get back the tig action will begin and you'll see some spectacular things out of this car. Its only my first 20v build, I have two others and I don't intend to leave them stock either










Thanks Josh, I really appreciate that







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I certainly can't say enough about how much you've helped me out with my "project" and how good of a friend you've become. Thanks again! 
And as for that k04... well... you know what sort of plans I have for it.







Then of course... maybe that 362 will find its way on my car next? I mean... the trend (if you can call it that) would be that I buy your setup when you go bigger, right? 
This is going to be sick! I'm stoked.


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

That clutch can take a beating. I'm not using mine to it's full potential








GL with the rest of the build


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

Wow!!! Great!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep this thread going! I am currently gathering all the remaining pieces for a "similar but smaller" setup on my TT and this will be very educating for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Parts I have: AEB head, tubular mani (bootom mounted turbo though), trying to trade my 57 trim for a better turbo (will be smaller than yours, maybe a 3076), tial 38mm, fmic, 9lb lwfw + 6 puck, 3" dp (will have to modify the flange), wmi
Parts I need: ECU with Uni software, JE rods, siemens 630cc injectors, oil lines, cams, head rebuilt kit, piston rings, rods and main bearings, apr bolts and studs and many many small bits that I will find out that I need as I go








I am not trying to hijack ur thread. Its just great to see other people doing sth similar and be able to share info. 
I love the mani btw!


_Modified by GiannosTT225Q Roadster at 9:36 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

_Modified by GiannosTT225Q Roadster at 9:46 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

looks great... keep us updated!!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

impressive build up, can't wait to see the final result. atleat josh will be able to put the power to the wheels....
FWD sucKsss! haha


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

Little update- its raining AGAIN. Adam, Roly and I are going to put the trans on the motor and call it done. We have some VWs to reflash!


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (themachasy)*

I might have held a piece or 2 of that manifold when Ed was welding it up







.
Nice build up bro.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

Looking good
Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Little update- its raining AGAIN. Adam, Roly and I are going to put the trans on the motor and call it done. We have some VWs to reflash!

how did you get it to run without having the trans on the motor to begain with? all 3 of you hold the starter on the f/w?








edit: not trying to sound like a dick. just wondering, thats all.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
how did you get it to run without having the trans on the motor to begain with? all 3 of you hold the starter on the f/w?








edit: not trying to sound like a dick. just wondering, thats all. 

No one said it was running.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so it'll be a few weeks before it hits the street We may or may not have it running by tomorrow night, if so, I'll post a vid.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
No one said it was running.


ahahaha. i saw "raining" and interpreted it as "running". damned, wheres my glasses?


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice build guys. im interested to see how this one turns out. mine is on a slight hold for now but it runs so i can at least enjoy it semi-fast.


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

Why use such an old turbo with antiquated bearing and wheel designs?
Everything on the build seems to be spot on, except for the technicolor turbo. 
Why? 
The Garret GT series wheels and bearings are technically superior to anything else.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

nice to see another BT in florida


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (1320-20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1320-20V* »_Why use such an old turbo with antiquated bearing and wheel designs?
Everything on the build seems to be spot on, except for the technicolor turbo. 
Why? 
The Garret GT series wheels and bearings are technically superior to anything else. 


while i'll agree that garrett turbos are sweet, camp honda has proven your statement wrong in a million ways.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (1320-20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1320-20V* »_Why use such an old turbo with antiquated bearing and wheel designs?
Everything on the build seems to be spot on, except for the technicolor turbo. 
Why? 
The Garret GT series wheels and bearings are technically superior to anything else. 

Three simple words, Extended Tip Technology. The compressor wheel spools up way faster than the old style compressor wheel. These wheels are what Forced Performance adds into the HTA turbos and it both decreases lag and overall power. Not to mention they are rebuildable unlike GT turbos. So if anything happens to it, it will cost a small fraction of repairing it as opposed to swapping chra's on a GT turbo. The only real downside of them is that they are HUGE and kind of ugly


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*

The turbo of choice, imo if you sticking with a T3 flange, is the new AMS 850R turbo they designed in cohorts with Precision Turbo. I saw one and found out what its capable of. I wanted to put it on my car right now while I'm getting the new motor but There is a few week waiting period


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Three simple words, Extended Tip Technology. The compressor wheel spools up way faster than the old style compressor wheel. These wheels are what Forced Performance adds into the HTA turbos and it both decreases lag and overall power. Not to mention they are rebuildable unlike GT turbos. So if anything happens to it, it will cost a small fraction of repairing it as opposed to swapping chra's on a GT turbo. The only real downside of them is that they are HUGE and kind of ugly









more info on the ETT please lost... or atleast a friendly pointing of direction


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_The turbo of choice, imo if you sticking with a T3 flange, is the new AMS 850R turbo they designed in cohorts with Precision Turbo. I saw one and found out what its capable of. I wanted to put it on my car right now while I'm getting the new motor but There is a few week waiting period









I remember reading about those on evolutionm.net and they are calling it the gt37 killer. Aparently it spools faster and will make more power also. Definatly a promising turbo


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_
more info on the ETT please lost... or atleast a friendly pointing of direction

Its basically a much longer inducer that gets the compression started earlier. Bullseye Turbos website or Retailer sites should have more info


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*

Very nice man. Looks like a nice project for sure...
On a side not, as far as rebuildable journal bearing turbos. I would say 90% of the damaged journal bearing turbos that I see are not what one would deem rebuildable. Usually, compressor/turbine housing damage as well as turbine/comp wheel damage or all of the above... Usually they are replaced w/ whole units or at the very least, chra's. Bullseye chra's actually cost just as much if not more then even Garrett DBB. I'm not being biased here as I'm a full blown Bullseye dealer. Just wanted to clear up some misconception...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

Very nice build, Put the clutch to some abuse if it hold i'll buy one. Otherwise im getting a twin disk... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Very nice build, Put the clutch to some abuse if it hold i'll buy one. Otherwise im getting a twin disk... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what my friend is going to run... Spec twin disk rally. This is an awesome build keep it going.


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (theswoleguy)*

my k03 could totally rock that s***!
just kidding - that's a SICK build. i can't wait to be done w/ college and have money for a solid BT setup.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (miller18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miller18T* »_my k03 could totally rock that s***!


Actually you would probably win a drag race

to about 20mph


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Actually you would probably win a drag race

to about 20mph









doubt it he could just launch at 7k and start at 20 lol


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup*

nice work Mr Josh


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_nice work Mr Josh


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Three simple words, Extended Tip Technology. The compressor wheel spools up way faster than the old style compressor wheel. These wheels are what Forced Performance adds into the HTA turbos and it both decreases lag and overall power. Not to mention they are rebuildable unlike GT turbos. So if anything happens to it, it will cost a small fraction of repairing it as opposed to swapping chra's on a GT turbo. The only real downside of them is that they are HUGE and kind of ugly









Yep, huge! They other thing thats GREAT is a solid 1 year warranty that they'll swap out the turbo for. I've heard their customer service is top notch which is one of the reasons i went with their turbo. And the fact that its HUGE and comes in a .70 AR t3 flange (perfect for this motor and rev range IMO) really made the decision for me. I expect the dynos to be spectacular not necessarily only in overall power but I think the extended tips are the hot ticket to spool and power on a 1.8t.


_Modified by themachasy at 6:50 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

sick build


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (Junk T.I.)*

well all i can say is... lets race







you know what i am talking about lol


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (1320-20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1320-20V* »_Why use such an old turbo with antiquated bearing and wheel designs?
Everything on the build seems to be spot on, except for the technicolor turbo. 
Why? 
The Garret GT series wheels and bearings are technically superior to anything else. 

This is a 30r garret ball bearing vs. Borg Warner S256 extended tip
Note that the BW has a smaller turbine A/R.. .70 vs. .82 for the garrett
Still manages to spool withing 3-400rpm, while giving you a much stronger topend...WHILE being rebuildable and having a good warranty. 
It is arguable better turbo than the garrett. Calling it "antiquated" is like me calling a Corvette LS7 antiquated for being a pushrod V8. 









Dotted line is Borg, solid is Garrett.


_Modified by 20aeman at 11:06 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

.70 AR I dont think exists in a T3 turbine configuration lol


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_.70 AR I dont think exists in a T3 turbine configuration lol

I'm pretty sure the BWs you can get in a .70 T3. 
FWIW, these turbos like high pressure ratios better than the Garretts, so it would probably be a better fit for the 1.8t... 
Here are the two turbos that were tested, both T3s, both on the same car with the exact same mods, 
Here is the thread, thanks to 02VW for showing it to me a long time ago:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1












_Modified by 20aeman at 3:42 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
I'm pretty sure the BWs you can get in a .70 T3. 
FWIW, these turbos like high pressure ratios better than the Garretts, so it would probably be a better fit for the 1.8t... 
Here are the two turbos that were tested, both T3s, both on the same car with the exact same mods, 
Here is the thread, thanks to 02VW for showing it to me a long time ago:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1









_Modified by 20aeman at 3:42 AM 6-21-2008_

That graph shows that both turbos are comparable in that form. Slap a .63ar housing on the 30R and the curve will spank the S256 while not falling out of boost b/w shifts. The S256 is naturally going to have better efficiency on the high end as rpm's are sustained as its a bigger turbo w/ 7 fin compressor design. Theres a particular trimmed S256 turbo w/ custom housing that I'm going to be trying on my Audi that I will machine and vband the turbine housing for... Should be pretty nice


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (passatG60)*

josh....nicely done buddy!
good luck with finishing it up.
i look forward to seeing your dyno results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
That graph shows that both turbos are comparable in that form. Slap a .63ar housing on the 30R and the curve will spank the S256 while not falling out of boost b/w shifts. The S256 is naturally going to have better efficiency on the high end as rpm's are sustained as its a bigger turbo w/ 7 fin compressor design. Theres a particular trimmed S256 turbo w/ custom housing that I'm going to be trying on my Audi that I will machine and vband the turbine housing for... Should be pretty nice


In the comparison, the 30r was pretty much maxed out. If you moved to a smaller turbine housing, you'd definitely get better spool, but the disparity up top would only increase.
Keep us posted with the custom s256...there needs to be more BW turbos on VAG cars.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
That graph shows that both turbos are comparable in that form. Slap a .63ar housing on the 30R and the curve will spank the S256 while not falling out of boost b/w shifts. The S256 is naturally going to have better efficiency on the high end as rpm's are sustained as its a bigger turbo w/ 7 fin compressor design. Theres a particular trimmed S256 turbo w/ custom housing that I'm going to be trying on my Audi that I will machine and vband the turbine housing for... Should be pretty nice

Thats what I was going to say, albeit not as technical... the BW is a slightly bigger turbo, with a bit more lag, making a bit more power. I mean, isnt that how its supposed to work? more lag = bigger turbo = more power? lol


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*

synapse is my buddies company. the car they tested it on is an animal. on his 30r .82 he made around 475whp on pump gas off the wastegate

_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
I'm pretty sure the BWs you can get in a .70 T3. 
FWIW, these turbos like high pressure ratios better than the Garretts, so it would probably be a better fit for the 1.8t... 
Here are the two turbos that were tested, both T3s, both on the same car with the exact same mods, 
Here is the thread, thanks to 02VW for showing it to me a long time ago:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1









_Modified by 20aeman at 3:42 AM 6-21-2008_



_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:32 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
That graph shows that both turbos are comparable in that form. Slap a .63ar housing on the 30R and the curve will spank the S256 while not falling out of boost b/w shifts. The S256 is naturally going to have better efficiency on the high end as rpm's are sustained as its a bigger turbo w/ 7 fin compressor design. Theres a particular trimmed S256 turbo w/ custom housing that I'm going to be trying on my Audi that I will machine and vband the turbine housing for... Should be pretty nice


That will be cool, the BW turbo's weigh 50 metric craptons, so using the vband housing on it will be real sweet. My S366 T4 is a straight up boat anchor.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rodney_dubs)*

that s256 i had in my hand, compared to tial housing 30r. the BW is a monster


_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:35 AM 6-21-2008_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
I'm pretty sure the BWs you can get in a .70 T3. 
FWIW, these turbos like high pressure ratios better than the Garretts, so it would probably be a better fit for the 1.8t... 
Here are the two turbos that were tested, both T3s, both on the same car with the exact same mods, 
Here is the thread, thanks to 02VW for showing it to me a long time ago:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1









_Modified by 20aeman at 3:42 AM 6-21-2008_

this place is about 2 min from me! cool! anyways, i was down there getting some flabges for the 30r and i was talkin to them about the turbo comparison they were going to do and holy **** was the s362 or w/e HEAVY!! heavy as ****!!!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
This is a 30r garret ball bearing vs. Borg Warner S256 extended tip
Note that the BW has a smaller turbine A/R.. .70 vs. .82 for the garrett
Still manages to spool withing 3-400rpm, while giving you a much stronger topend...WHILE being rebuildable and having a good warranty. 
*It is arguable better turbo than the garrett. Calling it "antiquated" is like me calling a Corvette LS7 antiquated for being a pushrod V8. * 


I like the comparison







. FWIW, I think the 3076 has been around for about 3 decades now? ETT has been around... 1/2 of one maybe? I think it's fantastic that they are able to spool "similarly" to the BB equivalents and even have a larger comp map that should allow for more power overall. I guess maybe I'm a bit of a GT series hater though?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (04VDubGLI)*

Frank, it is a .70 AR t3. Perfect for this motor, I'm leaving the country for a month in less than 12 hours so I'll talk to you guys soon. Will post dynos when thecar is done!


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_

In the comparison, the 30r was pretty much maxed out. If you moved to a smaller turbine housing, you'd definitely get better spool, but the disparity up top would only increase.
Keep us posted with the custom s256...there needs to be more BW turbos on VAG cars. 


I dont see how the 76r or the 256 is maxed out. They were both run at 24ish psi as it states... Also if you look at the curve, seems like the .70ar hit a wall as by 9k the 76r has already closed the gap as it started to at 6kish

_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Thats what I was going to say, albeit not as technical... the BW is a slightly bigger turbo, with a bit more lag, making a bit more power. I mean, isnt that how its supposed to work? more lag = bigger turbo = more power? lol

Yes, this would be the case. Its pretty obvious what is going on here. In this case, the GT30R is more impressive as its made of less material and physically smaller

_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_

That will be cool, the BW turbo's weigh 50 metric craptons, so using the vband housing on it will be real sweet. My S366 T4 is a straight up boat anchor. 

Totally.. it is an anchor and the fact that its even 5lbs heavier then a fully loaded T series kinda sucks...

_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_that s256 i had in my hand, compared to tial housing 30r. the BW is a monster

_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:35 AM 6-21-2008_

yeah, its more then twice as heavy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_Theres a particular trimmed S256 turbo w/ custom housing that I'm going to be trying on my Audi that I will machine and vband the turbine housing for... Should be pretty nice

Dont you think its time for a screen name change Arnold?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dont you think its time for a screen name change Arnold?









haha. i loved that car


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Frank, it is a .70 AR t3. Perfect for this motor, I'm leaving the country for a month in less than 12 hours so I'll talk to you guys soon. Will post dynos when thecar is done!

Yea I went and looked at it and saw it was a .70AR. As far as perfect for this motor... eh, why? Like I said above. Its a slightly bigger turbo, with a bit more lag, making a bit more power. I would hope it has a tad more top end for a bit more lag. Its basically just like a 3082R... that turbo makes even more power (600whp on hondas) and lags a bit more as well. It spools about 500rpm later than a 3076R, and that would put it identical to the BW, while making 50whp more than the BW. The BW turbo would be better compared to the 3082R 100%. Or put a .63AR exhaust on the 3076R and make a tad less horse power with 1000rpm less lag, instead of just 400rpm.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (FrankiEBoneZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankiEBoneZ* »_
Yea I went and looked at it and saw it was a .70AR. As far as perfect for this motor... eh, why? Like I said above. Its a slightly bigger turbo, with a bit more lag, making a bit more power. I would hope it has a tad more top end for a bit more lag. Its basically just like a 3082R... that turbo makes even more power (600whp on hondas) and lags a bit more as well. It spools about 500rpm later than a 3076R, and that would put it identical to the BW, while making 50whp more than the BW. The BW turbo would be better compared to the 3082R 100%. Or put a .63AR exhaust on the 3076R and make a tad less horse power with 1000rpm less lag, instead of just 400rpm.

I seriously disagree with that. The turbo should make about as much or more power than a 35r and with similar spool. I think comparing it to a 3082R definitely isn't comparing apples to apples. Adam has seen the turbo and even judging by the looks of it a 3076r will not come close.... Go look at autoxrems dyno with the same turbo and the same AR, they're just not revving it out.


_Modified by themachasy at 5:05 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I seriously disagree with that. The turbo should make about as much or more power than a 35r and with similar spool. I think comparing it to a 3082R definitely isn't comparing apples to apples. Adam has seen the turbo and even judging by the looks of it a 3076r will not come close.... Go look at autoxrems dyno with the same turbo and the same AR, they're just not revving it out.

_Modified by themachasy at 5:05 PM 6-21-2008_

So then what are they comparing in that dyno? 2 turbos that arent even close to maxed out? That comparison, based on what you just said, shows nothing other than a turbo that is larger is making more power at the same boost level with more lag (which I've said several times now)... Whats so spectacular about that??? Thus leading it to a junk comaprison. Are there any links showing what this turbo can and will do on a car setup with it, maxed out? Maybe a similar setup on another car with a 3076R, maxed out as well? What are they claiming the BW turbo will make, 650WHP? If so why compare it to a 3076R with an oversized turbine housing? 
Without those 2 comparisons I dont see that thread showing anything worthwhile other than the obvious, bigger turbos make more power.


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

IIRC, the car was non sleeved and not sorted out for high power. The 30r was pretty close to the end of what it will do and the slightly bigger borg warner was *supposedly* not. 
They didn't really show much at all with that deal- 
That BW will not do 650whp, you and Josh (themachasay) are talking about two different turbos' he's on about his S362, you are talking about the S256 or whatever was used in that test. 

In the end, I decided to try one out of nothing more then sheer boredom. I figured it would be entertaining rather then just using the same old stuff.


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (cincyTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by 1320-20V at 1:51 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_IIRC, the car was non sleeved and not sorted out for high power. The 30r was pretty close to the end of what it will do and the slightly bigger borg warner was *supposedly* not. 
They didn't really show much at all with that deal- 
That BW will not do 650whp, you and Josh (themachasay) are talking about two different turbos' he's on about his S362, you are talking about the S256 or whatever was used in that test. 

In the end, I decided to try one out of nothing more then sheer boredom. I figured it would be entertaining rather then just using the same old stuff.









Yea I'm talking about the one in that test. That turbo in the test shows basically the same spool characteristics of a 3082R with a .82 turbine housing. If the BW had only a little bit more in it, squeeze out 600whp give or take, its right on par what a 3082 will output with the same lag. At that point though your splitting hairs over 100rpm lag and 20whp one way or the other... IF they both make respond they way I'm assuming. Hell the GT series weighs less, you'll probably be faster because of it haha


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice, I'm going with the same turbo... Should be done this summer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_Nice, I'm going with the same turbo... Should be done this summer


Should be nasty with the stroker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Think a s258 is more in my wheel house


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Think a s258 is more in my wheel house 

Wheel house? lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I thought it was a nice break up of the good old "power goals" blah blah monotony


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (FrankiEBoneZ)*

nice set up, very similar as mine so should be no surprise there.
the s362 .70 a/r on a 2.0 was getting [email protected] so very streetable the s366 .70 a/r t3 got same boost butt mid 5k. 
the s362 is a awesome street turbo made 615whp 510ft/lbs with it on my set up tuned with eurodyne. 
glad to see all the time spent giving info away is coming togheter now, 
search BW 1 year ago= nothing now the name in the VW is getting very familiar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


s258 .55 t3 on my wagon gets 23psi pump [email protected] makes over 360whp with alot of torque has well.
good luck 


_Modified by euroroccoT at 9:17 PM 6-22-2008_


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (euroroccoT)*

B/W turbos make some nice power 

adam some more pics and thanks for coming by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Hightboostvr6t at 5:24 PM 6-24-2008_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_IIRC, the car was non sleeved and not sorted out for high power. The 30r was pretty close to the end of what it will do and the slightly bigger borg warner was *supposedly* not. 
They didn't really show much at all with that deal- 
That BW will not do 650whp, you and Josh (themachasay) are talking about two different turbos' he's on about his S362, you are talking about the S256 or whatever was used in that test. 

In the end, I decided to try one out of nothing more then sheer boredom. I figured it would be entertaining rather then just using the same old stuff.










Your memory has failed you.
i know this car quite well, its got a Benson Sleeved GSR block 84mm(1.9L) with CP pistons and pauter rods, built by the late Earl Laskey, ported os valve head, oem type r cams, he made 574whp on the GT30R with a .82 housing on race gas and about 24psi.. in 2006 he ran a [email protected] on that car in street weight with slicks and race gas.. yes the 30R is pushed far on his car, but it ran faster on a 30R than on his 35R he had. *it also makes over 450whp on pump gas at 12psi....







*


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (GLI_jetta)*

Update soon. Waiting for spacers for the wheels, Eds intake manifold, and a few stock bolts so I can put the motor in the car and fab the downpipe.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (FrankiEBoneZ)*

Bump because this car sits idle


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Bump because this car sits idle









Back from the dead, got some little issues sorted today- the car now has an awp wideband harness and ECU, and all of the flywheel bolt seat nicely now. Putting the trans on and getting the motor in next weekend... hopefully we'll see some life out of it soon. 044 inline ready to go, took the t case off for the 4th time lol. Give me some encouragement lol.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Eric, thanks again for that metric tap, couldn't have done it without it!
And heres a horrendous cameraphone picture of the wheels



















_Modified by themachasy at 6:36 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

noice


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

cant wait to see the end results. also if you go to dsm forums. there are guys overlooking the GT35 after watching a guy get over 45 who swapping out an gt35 with an HX35 16cm housing.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
And Eric, thanks again for that metric tap, couldn't have done it without it!
_Modified by themachasy at 6:36 PM 9-21-2008_

Looking good glad I could help.
I hope this is running before my 50 trim comes and gets installed.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_cant wait to see the end results. also if you go to dsm forums. there are guys overlooking the GT35 after watching a guy get over 45 who swapping out an gt35 with an HX35 16cm housing.

I think you mean 450whp swapping out a gt35 with an hx35. I intend to go a but further.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I think you mean 450whp swapping out a gt35 with an hx35. I intend to go a but further.









I think he was saying that they gained over 45whp from going from the 35 to the hx35. Not that it's particularly relevant to your thread








Seriously though... I'm curious to see how you end up with this setup. I told you where the evo went - it's funny because he is one of like a handful who tried that setup. Either way, I think that people will start to appreciate these turbos more soon. Make us proud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Those wheels... I just don't even know what to say - even though I've known about them for a while now, I still just can't quite make a solid opinion on them.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

what i like to see is the same turbo with one of the newer improved turbine wheels... its not called HTA but its the same technology.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_what i like to see is the same turbo with one of the newer improved turbine wheels... its not called HTA but its the same technology. 

Thats pretty much what I'm running- borg s362, extended tips and all that good stuff. Should be good for a laugh.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Thats pretty much what I'm running- borg s362, extended tips and all that good stuff. Should be good for a laugh.









That is if you can with over 600whp and the speedo flying past 100mph in no time


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
That is if you can with over 600whp and the speedo flying past 100mph in no time









You think my s362 is a non TT aproved item too?







I'm just hoping I don't break something on the drag radials...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
You think my s362 is a non TT aproved item too?







.

Its not from APR or with a Dahlback intake manifold, so i guess not


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Anyone have any tips on coolant routing? The after run pump is gone along with the stock oil cooler, nothin much left.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*

why'd you get rid of the after-run pump?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

do work son!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_You think my s362 is a non TT aproved item too?







I'm just hoping I don't break something on the drag radials...

As long as HernTT doesn't catch wind of it you'll be ok







I'm not sure if he knows that the TT uses a 1.8T though


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_why'd you get rid of the after-run pump? 

It was leaking and all corroded, Also, I'm running a non watercooled turbo so it really doesn't do much anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_do work son!









What he said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
It was leaking and all corroded, Also, I'm running a non watercooled turbo so it really doesn't do much anymore.

Ah, understood. Good luck!


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

Can anyone confirm that the fuel line is a 5/16" hose barb like GM that can use the aeromotive adapter for a GM tank--> fuel line connector? I searched but I seem to remember mirror/Jason mentioning it.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah the 5/16" GM adapter fits 100% and works just fine


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lol that turbo is so lovely is funny... i cant stop laughing at that motor setup... i wish it was mine... my god the the look on peoples faces... lmao










_Modified by Big_Tom at 2:37 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_lol that turbo is so lovely is funny... i cant stop laughing at that motor setup... i wish it was mine... my god the the look on peoples faces... lmao









_Modified by Big_Tom at 2:37 PM 9-22-2008_

Pictures really don't do it justice, its pretty amazingly large lol.
And thanks for the confirmation on the fuel line size!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Yes a BIG thank you to all people who have helped me.
First of all Adam, who has gone above and beyond what a software dealer should and a great friend above all else.
Pete @ IE for giving me the inspiration to do all this, and all the great deals on OEM parts like timing belt etc. etc. (and rods of course)
* Andrew @ ARdesign.info for hookin it up *on the turbo and helping me out with some 225 related stuff, us real BT tt225 people are few and far between.
Ed @ Force Fed for dealing with power outages and bad landlords and still getting me a BAD ASS manifold specifically for this turbo thats top mount and has the right downpipe orientation.
And all the little people who have helped me along the way, my fiance Emily, my dad for donating his garage space for all of my nutty projects, Trevor for buying my stock TT stuff and being a great guy, Eric for scooping the rims, and everyone I chat with who is crazy about dubs and going fast. I owe you guys. And I promise once I get back the tig action will begin and you'll see some spectacular things out of this car. Its only my first 20v build, I have two others and I don't intend to leave them stock either









Thanks boss!!!


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Thanks boss!!!

You guys could have a TT show down... I think I know where my money is going


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
You guys could have a TT show down... I think I know where my money is going























Nah, he'll just bring the vette instead lol.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Nah, he'll just bring the vette instead lol.

Well, he better be running more boost on it then? I mean... that thing was ridiculous, but in all seriousness, if you're making 600awhp, then I think he'd need some more boost







In all honesty though, I really think you're going to like this turbo once you get it running. I'm curious to see where you're spooling an such - the evo is spooling way later than I would have guessed, but I think a LOT of it is in the cams and the tune. Gears and a new dyno tune will be coming soon though anyhow. 5500-8000rpms is stupid fast though.


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

What exhaust manifold is that. 
Very nice build BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (joe'sGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe’sGTI* »_What exhaust manifold is that. 



Forcedfed manifold


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Well, he better be running more boost on it then? I mean... that thing was ridiculous, but in all seriousness, if you're making 600awhp, then I think he'd need some more boost







In all honesty though, I really think you're going to like this turbo once you get it running. I'm curious to see where you're spooling an such - the evo is spooling way later than I would have guessed, but I think a LOT of it is in the cams and the tune. Gears and a new dyno tune will be coming soon though anyhow. 5500-8000rpms is stupid fast though.

I am running 5psi. I do have a boost controller to turn it up.
'nuff said


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Well, he better be running more boost on it then? I mean... that thing was ridiculous, but in all seriousness, if you're making 600awhp, then I think he'd need some more boost







In all honesty though, I really think you're going to like this turbo once you get it running. I'm curious to see where you're spooling an such - the evo is spooling way later than I would have guessed, but I think a LOT of it is in the cams and the tune. Gears and a new dyno tune will be coming soon though anyhow. 5500-8000rpms is stupid fast though.

Andrews vette is doin okay on 5 pounds.








And I'm curious too, should be done soon.
Manifold is by Ed @ Force Fed, great product, great fitment, couldn't ask for anything more.


_Modified by themachasy at 4:52 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*

weird seeing 2 people on this forum with a 2001 TT going BT and a Vette Turbo'd
anywho.. how is the vette running with the turbo or turbo's?? i know 07 seem to be a little harder to turbo with the fuel mapping not as easy to tune on the stock ecu.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_weird seeing 2 people on this forum with a 2001 TT going BT and a Vette Turbo'd
anywho.. how is the vette running with the turbo or turbo's?? i know 07 seem to be a little harder to turbo with the fuel mapping not as easy to tune on the stock ecu.

Just as easy as the older ones, no different, you just get it tuned with hptuners. 550whp for my buddies local C6 (LS3) vette with an automatic with twins. Both my buddies car and Andrews car have APS twin kits, stock motors, and low boost.
This is an 02 TT tho,







225 ftw, awd rules.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have an 01 TT. Old school ftw








And the 07 Vette runs just fine with twin 30Rs


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_I have an 01 TT. Old school ftw








And the 07 Vette runs just fine with twin 30Rs









01 FTW 02+ is all for show


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_
01 FTW 02+ is all for show


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

And there's more 01 TT BT than 02's.. B/C 02's are slower.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

enough about vettes lol, is this done yet?


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

hehe dont hate the vette.... but i still enjoy my TT more then the Vette on the long drives and going through the mountains. The Vette makes my back ache after a few hours in it. I took it on a road trip this weekend and 2 hours into it i was hurting but when i drove to florida.. countless times i didnt feel a thing in the TT.
P.S.... I use HP Tuners also.. but one of the guys i know with an 07 have limitations on his ECU that he had to get flashed out.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_
P.S.... I use HP Tuners also.. but one of the guys i know with an 07 have limitations on his ECU that he had to get flashed out.

I had my first true interactions with HP Tuners last night around 3am. It's fantastic... I WISH I could get something like that for my GLI. I'm sure Josh would love it for his TT as well. You can log like 100 things at one time with great response - additionally the fact that you can actually do your own tuning is amazing. /offtopicness
Josh, if you really need maybe I'll come down to Florida and make you get this thing on the road. I'm getting impatient now! Seriously though, what all is left to do? I think you can get this thing on the road with like 2 days of solid work.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
I had my first true interactions with HP Tuners last night around 3am. It's fantastic... I WISH I could get something like that for my GLI. I'm sure Josh would love it for his TT as well. You can log like 100 things at one time with great response - additionally the fact that you can actually do your own tuning is amazing. /offtopicness
Josh, if you really need maybe I'll come down to Florida and make you get this thing on the road. I'm getting impatient now! Seriously though, what all is left to do? I think you can get this thing on the road with like 2 days of solid work.

Come down this weekend.. .hopefully Adam has a present for me so I can get this **** on the road








And I've used SCT racer software on the mustangs and I'm really jealous of it... real time load mapping, log anything you want. ****in ridiculous.
I don't know what you 01 guys are rambling on about, my 02 is an early 02, so it (was) narrowband and everything like your cars. Its got an AWP harness and ECU now with uni 870 sw.

_Modified by themachasy at 7:09 AM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by themachasy at 7:09 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Come down this weekend.. .hopefully Adam has a present for me so I can get this **** on the road










I do I do. SEM's landed yesterday.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

GRRRRR ! every time I see that mani I get pissed off that I'm not home to work on my car.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll take that 007 off your hands if you're swapping it for the SEM


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_GRRRRR ! every time I see that mani I get pissed off that I'm not home to work on my car.

Soon enough my friend, soon enough! We'll have your APR/UNI/big turbo hybrid setup killin em


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cause we all know ^^ loves APR


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_Cause we all know ^^ loves APR

Its cool hes using uni software, he bought my APR kit and is doing it RIGHT this time.
Slight update... intake manifold will be here tuesday


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*

New toy came yesterday, thanks Adam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































Thanks Don http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Now can you get your car running please?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Now can you get your car running please?









Seriously


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Probbably just the picture, but those ports look a little big, even for an AEB.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Probbably just the picture, but those ports look a little big, even for an AEB.

The ports are CNC ported to exactly the same size as the port on the AEB head/AEB intake. You can later gasket match it or further so up to 8mm over the gasket match.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:33 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The ports are CNC ported to exactly the same size as the port on the AEB head/AEB intake. You can later gasket match it or further so up to 8mm over the gasket match.

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:33 AM 10-8-2008_

I should use teflon tape on the NPT fittings right?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I should use teflon tape on the NPT fittings right?

You can if you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I do I do. SEM's landed yesterday. 

















wheres mine at homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_
wheres mine at homie









Want me to bring it next week? I'll be in ORL Thurs night.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would say yes but u dont have a passenger side verson







oh check yur email son i sent u a new log with the exhaust leak and vack leak and thermostat all fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

well I have had 3 kids and 14 wifes since the last update on this thread, come on buddy spread some good news!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_well I have had 3 kids and 14 wifes since the last update on this thread, come on buddy spread some good news!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (03redgti)*









_So I dont look like an ass because I forgot something tragic happened_



_Modified by ejg3855 at 11:13 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

The owner of the car is dealing with the death of his father, not a laughing matter. I'm sure the car is the last of his priorities right now.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The owner of the car is dealing with the death of his father, not a laughing matter. I'm sure the car is the last of his priorities right now. 

Pass along the message to accept our condolences.
Please
Issam


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup ([email protected])*

Finally got back into the swing of things. Got some new stuff to show everyone. 
Hmmm this look good








That would have sucked.
Some ETT goodness:
















You can see my buddy Jon's turbo peeking out, and Adam's whip-

























And *THANK YOU ED*, this massive turbo fits without banging out the firewall or anything-








On the ground (yes I know, the coilovers are in the garage)
























Final shot







(the one that most will see)









Been a long time coming- Soon enough it'll be running. Gotta make an exhaust and some hot and cold side pipes, then its time for some fun.


----------



## catsman72 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

car looks bad ass man! can't wait to see it run!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (catsman72)*

get off the internet and get that damn thing on the road
















and lower it


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (NOLA_VDubber)*

Kinda like the RC / Matchbox car look


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Kinda like the RC / Matchbox car look









It'll get a little lower and start moving








You'll get yours my friend, you'll get yours.










_Modified by themachasy at 5:18 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You should finish it in time for Waterfest. Then drive it up to Waterfest. Then take me for a ride.
Come on it's only 2500 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Goodstuff


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_You should finish it in time for Waterfest. Then drive it up to Waterfest. Then take me for a ride.
Come on it's only 2500 miles.









x2. Or maybe just shoot for having it done by the second week in May?


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

would that be 4 555R's i see? If so- I bow.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_would that be 4 555R's i see? If so- I bow.









Yep, 555Rs. Goin for blood. It's not my daily so why not hook? (or attempt to)








*This car probably will see rain, and these tires work GREAT in it. Lots of time logged in my mustang on DRs*


_Modified by themachasy at 4:45 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice rims, homie


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

lol your a nut, glad to see your wrappin this baby up


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (GermanRob)*

Can not wait to see this one running. Mostly cause it's badass and I won't have to drive to NJ to see it in person, LOL.
Adam/Josh, Is this a forged crank? Sure looks like one? 










_Modified by hypothetical at 5:07 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Can not wait to see this one running. Mostly cause it's badass and I won't have to drive to NJ to see it in person, LOL.
Adam/Josh, Is this a forged crank? Sure looks like one? 

_Modified by hypothetical at 5:07 PM 4-17-2009_

Stock TT225/AMU crank. Never left the block.
You'll see the car sooner than later, gonna get to Bradenton after I get it dialed in down here. My tow vehicle is on the way- I don't trust the drivetrain.


_Modified by themachasy at 6:39 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

Love the TT, looks awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Stock TT225/AMU crank. Never left the block.
You'll see the car sooner than later, gonna get to Bradenton after I get it dialed in down here. My tow vehicle is on the way- I don't trust the drivetrain.

Cool, it definitely looks like a forged unit, makes sense coming from the 225 car. Bradenton for Fixxfest in November should be fun of everyone working on a car still has it together. You should contact Marty at Raxles about getting some axles made.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

so what'll this dyno in florida? enough to put a shuttle into space or what... hahaha


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (hypothetical)*

The 225's crank is the same as any other contemporary 1.8T, the difference is that it had 20mm wrist pins (vs. normal 19mm) and nominally better rods. Nice work on the install Adam, I like your style, but as the 'tex saying goes, lower it







Wonder how long it'd take for one person to do it with the block in the car...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The 225's crank is the same as any other contemporary 1.8T, the difference is that it had 20mm wrist pins (vs. normal 19mm) and nominally better rods.

Not to dispute your knowledge, but here are two pictures one is a cast crank out of a 1.8t and one is a forged unit out of a 1.8t. One was put together in Germany and one was put together in Brazil. I believe Audi has used forged units in the past as well as VW.
I have found two forged cranks in a couple '00 beetles, both that bright blue color. You can see the difference in the cranks. The Cast one weighs 31.5lbs and the forged one weighs 30.8lbs. Look how much more metal there is in the cast unit.
*Cast Crank*








*Forged Crank*


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*

Wow, builds like this make me wish I had stayed in college. I seriously need to make more money to support my hobbies. GL with the rest of the build and I can NOT wait to see what this bad mamma-jamma does on the dyno and at the track! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Not to dispute your knowledge, but here are two pictures one is a cast crank out of a 1.8t and one is a forged unit out of a 1.8t. One was put together in Germany and one was put together in Brazil. I believe Audi has used forged units in the past as well as VW.
I have found two forged cranks in a couple '00 beetles, both that bright blue color. You can see the difference in the cranks. The Cast one weighs 31.5lbs and the forged one weighs 30.8lbs. Look how much more metal there is in the cast unit.
*Cast Crank*








*Forged Crank*











Good stuff! I have one of the Forged units that came out of a 2000 Beetle, Surprised when I found it. Now I need to get it welded up because some tool pulled the crank bolt while doing the timing belt and it sheared the gear and spun... Bent the valves and dinged up the key way on the crank! 
Oh and sweet build too BTW!


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Cool, it definitely looks like a forged unit, makes sense coming from the 225 car. Bradenton for Fixxfest in November should be fun of everyone working on a car still has it together. You should contact Marty at Raxles about getting some axles made. 
I agree about the raxles, definitely good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_I agree about the raxles, definitely good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
x2 marty is a cool guy.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_x2 marty is a cool guy.

We'll see when they break







Car only has around 30k miles on it.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
We'll see when they break







Car only has around 30k miles on it.

They probably wont, I was around 500whp and launched at 7k with no problems. I did break one of the center driveshaft joints, easy fix cost about 150 bucks. Then i blew the transfer case, but i think it was from something else who knows. It did last alot of abuse from me...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_

Good stuff! I have one of the Forged units that came out of a 2000 Beetle, Surprised when I found it. Now I need to get it welded up because some tool pulled the crank bolt while doing the timing belt and it sheared the gear and spun... Bent the valves and dinged up the key way on the crank! 
Oh and sweet build too BTW!

Yeah you'll find the pistons are 20mm pins as well. The 00 Beetles where definitely over built for 150HP. lol


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Yeah you'll find the pistons are 20mm pins as well. The 00 Beetles where definitely over built for 150HP. lol


Yep I knew that but the crank took me by surprise...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*

Let me know when u get everything running....we'll head to moroso for test and tune and dial in both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Let me know when u get everything running....we'll head to moroso for test and tune and dial in both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have you been to it since it was redone to PBIR? I hear its pretty decent now and the right lane doesn't have that nasty dip in it.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Have you been to it since it was redone to PBIR? I hear its pretty decent now and the right lane doesn't have that nasty dip in it.
I have been to PBIR, and correct no more dip. Also MUCH better track all around then the old Moroso.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_I have been to PBIR, and correct no more dip. Also MUCH better track all around then the old Moroso. 

Awesome. I can't wait to go. I went with my mustang a few times and they prepped it well once, it was right before sunshine nationals. Every other test and tune I went to was bone dry and ****ty.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Awesome. I can't wait to go. I went with my mustang a few times and they prepped it well once, it was right before sunshine nationals. Every other test and tune I went to was bone dry and ****ty.
Exactly, it used to be so bad that we would drive to Bradenton to run #'s. Now I think everyone I know would rather run here over Bradenton! The few times I went there were plenty of imports in the 10's to low 11's and no one really said anything about not having a cage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

Have you figured out what you will be doing with the heater hoses and the TIP?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

this is sweet build up. the 4x4 look is a lil strange but SICK motor.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk2DTM8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2DTM8v* »_Have you figured out what you will be doing with the heater hoses and the TIP? 

I don't think I'm running a tip. IIRC the heater hoses will probably fit. The manifold is pretty high. Good question though!


----------



## HURLEYRacing (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (themachasy)*

Josh, one of the plastic fittings on the firewall for the heater hoses sticks straight out, the other points down. I used two of the turn down style and had no issues clearing a 4" inlet pipe. Hope that helps!
Edit: Ugh, the TT might be different. The pics look like both shoot straight out but it's hard to see. 


_Modified by HURLEYRacing at 7:53 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## mk2DTM8v (Feb 18, 2005)

well if you have any problems i found that by using the heater hose ends off of a gti you will gain much more clearance thats what i am using on my set up with a 4in inlet its still tight but it works, the gti fittings are just about 90 degrees


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm little curious about , which injectors are you running with ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Hey Josh,
I just did a similar setup on a TT with a precision 6262, it used to have a 30r on it and I ran 2 of the 75 deg fittings down with generic heater hose from a parts store and a 4" inlet fit no problem. If you need 2 of them I have 10 of them here always in stock or I can get you the PN, im not going to be at the shop until saturday so if anything give me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Force Fed Engineering/Unitronic Buildup (FrankiEBoneZ)*

updates?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

All I know is I got dibs on a ride!


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

Still dealing with some personal issues, but the build should be resuming. Just got some random goodies from IE (thanks guys!), waiting on a few parts from Ed and waiting on the injector driver box from Adam, then I think I'm good to go. I'm just trying to make everything as clean as possible the first time so I don't have to keep pulling the motor! And the other "issue" is EVERYTHING has been deleted on the coolant setup, so I'm just playing around with the right coolant routing.







And slap the konis on, the car is freakishly high with those DRs.
All in time


_Modified by themachasy at 2:41 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey Josh,
I just did a similar setup on a TT with a precision 6262, it used to have a 30r on it and I ran 2 of the 75 deg fittings down with generic heater hose from a parts store and a 4" inlet fit no problem. If you need 2 of them I have 10 of them here always in stock or I can get you the PN, im not going to be at the shop until saturday so if anything give me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



Wow...I'd love to check that TT out some time...should be pretty sick.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TSTARKZ123)*

I have heard something got welded on this today.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

to clear the a3 quattro heater pipes, used another angled one, but cranked it 180 and used the flexi hose to get over the top of the intake pipe.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*

I'm getting married in a few weeks, been focusing on wedding planning and such for a while. Car will be finished soon. Welding machines are all set up and the lift is on the way. 1200s are in hand, and the driver box is on the way.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_I'm getting married in a few weeks, been focusing on wedding planning and such for a while. Car will be finished soon. Welding machines are all set up and the lift is on the way. 1200s are in hand, and the driver box is on the way.










_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I love baseless conjecture.

me too! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (mk2DTM8v)*

any news??


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

He isnt single anymore


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I guess there is a big update to this thread. 

The car has a new home (2200 miles away), is still incomplete but its getting there. 

Turbo and Mani are boxed up and will be going to Ed soon for a downpipe to be made.

I decided that an inline 044 wasn't going to be sufficiently safe for what I wanted the car to do and started fabbing up a surge tank that will accommodate dual 044's.

I think Mr.Stone was hoping this car would run with out a single sensor as I am on the hunt for every one that might exist on any 1.8T 

new sensors FTW though.

I hope to have her up and running come spring time!

Will keep you all posted. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

=) Can't wait to see the car on the road! I lost interest a little but because I got bit by the v8 bug pretty bad and am working on some other projects that are almost done. The car couldn't have gone to a better owner. Good luck to you Eric, and yes, I'm amazing at losing ****!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Josh, it will live this spring!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Machined out an Aluminum Head flange over the weekend got to get it TIG'ed up

Also finished the 1 piece intercooler piping, only silicone joints are at the IC, Turbo and IM. 

The front clip is on the car, IC and Oil Cooler mounted.

To Do:

Coolant lines, Oil Cooler Lines, WG Dump, Ignition.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ditching the Unitronic 1200 file in an effort to have custom tune built. Going to run Blow Thru Maf. 

I havent done a lot but got rid of the drag slicks and went to a more proper low setup. Engine bay is apart to redo the IC piping for the new Maf. 

Have a low oil pressure when hot at idle, need to drop the pan and retorque the Mains or Get a new oil pump. 

Other than that body work is the name of the game, :banghead:


----------

